# What tricks do you use to encourage PAX Tipping?



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I have an internet connected iPad that I allow passengers to control my music library with (pre-spotify deal. Fortunately, I don't have an AUX jack, and I won't be allowing passengers to use their own libraries anytime soon). 

Other than that, I just answer customers questions honestly about the compensation post car expenses and taxes, instead of lying, and I find that this generates a 9% tip frequency for me, which I think is a lot better than other drivers in my market (SF Bay area).

What sort of things do you do, and how do you feel that they impact your rating?


----------



## Actionjax

A coin slot that releases the door locks when they want to leave. (I'm going to be building these for everyone soon, taking deposits).

Just kidding. I just do my job and the tips will come. I never ask or make it feel weird.


----------



## UberXTampa

No matter what you do: 

If you take a cheap bastard to his mansion, he will not tip.
Even if you blow the guy. 

On the contrary, if you just drive and do your job, somebody who has been in service industry would more likely tip than a wealthy person. 

Many people have lost their empathy and you don't matter to them. Accept it.


----------



## Paul Sethi

Last night gave ride to two drunk who begged me to come as they lied about location that uber pinged. All they needed was food run at 3am and then didn't want to tip more than $5 but tipped me $20 because had no change. My only tip in 20 rides last night. Sad but true.


----------



## AnewBUberXDriver

I started UBER driving on Halloween and have been out driving about 12 times since then, mainly after 5pm TH through Sun days. I've driven at LEAST 100 rides and not ONE tip. Doesn't matter if there is 1, 2, 3 or 4 people in the car. Singles, couples, groups, you name it. Great convos, they drink the water, eat the chocolates, love my driving, compliments galore...NO TIPS. It's just uncivilized.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

UberXTampa said:


> No matter what you do:
> 
> If you take a cheap bastard to his mansion, he will not tip.
> Even if you blow the guy.
> 
> On the contrary, if you just drive and do your job, somebody who has been in service industry would more likely tip than a wealthy person.
> 
> Many people have lost their empathy and you don't matter to them. Accept it.


I learned that one the hard way...


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

Every non-tipper just gets you closer to that generous pax who will hook you up. My favorite was on a $15.oo fare where we stopped by the convenience store so the guy could pick up some beer. He got a six pack for me & then handed me a tip when I dropped him off...


----------



## Guest

I get tips half the time because I have a well rehearsed spiel that gets casually brought up. Btw I could suck them off and still not get tips. It's about planting the seed in the riders head of "oh I should tip this guy" they're not thinking it when they take uber so you have to remind them.just do it in a way that's not obvious or pushy the The rider should never feel obligated to tip


----------



## AnewBUberXDriver

ha ha ha ha ha you guys are great - so true the cheap bastard / mansion comment from UberXTampa! Just got back from 3 long-ish trips for a Sunday night. But still no tips. I don't even expect them at all anymore. One kid I drove all the way to Porter Ranch from Santa Monica - about 36 miles one way. TWO rides later I'm driving a young man from SM back to West Hollywood when I get a call from the Uber Rider - how could that be - he's in my back seat and I've been talking with him. Well, it's not him! I answer and it's the mom of the kid I drove 2 rides earlier. How could she still call me on the Uber number? Anyway - that's another mystery for another day...but she's calling to inform me that her kid left his iPhone in the back seat and could I drive it back to where I'd picked him up from earlier and she'd come and pick it up the next day, etc. So since I'm DRIVING and can't take any info down I give her MY cell # and tell her to text me info and if I find the phone, I'll drop it off, etc. Later on back in SM in same hood I do find the phone and drop it off. Let's see if I get a little green thank you in the next few days. 
Otherwise I guess I'll have to figure out a "spiel" that may work - thanks for the hope CabbieGuy93


----------



## Guest

Uber should allow us to Uber iteans back to riders using another Uber. Iv done this once for a rider who was far away Uber waived the fee on my rider acount but suggested I send it back via mail so there is a record of it?? Really send it via mail? When it's 45mins away


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

AnewBUberXDriver said:


> I started UBER driving on Halloween and have been out driving about 12 times since then, mainly after 5pm TH through Sun days. I've driven at LEAST 100 rides and not ONE tip. Doesn't matter if there is 1, 2, 3 or 4 people in the car. Singles, couples, groups, you name it. Great convos, they drink the water, eat the chocolates, love my driving, compliments galore...NO TIPS. It's just uncivilized.


Started driving around the same time as you, I've only been tipped once so far, $2 on a $5 ride. I feel lucky to get even that. The other day I dropped off my car for an oil change and took an Uber home. Chatted with the driver a bit, middle-aged European guy, said he'd been driving about 5 weeks. I didn't let on that I was a driver myself. Tipped him $2 at the end of the ride, and his reaction told me it was his first time being tipped ever in his 5 weeks with Uber.


----------



## AnewBUberXDriver

It looks like the percentage of tippers in Los Angeles is 0 - ? Tipping is such a usual way of life in NY - seems there would be an inclination at least, to tip there. I am starting my 5th week and realize it's the hours put in that will make me the (meager) income. Unfortunately, although I do like my Jeep Liberty, it's a serious gas guzzler. I've just read on another thread that a LYFT driver's percentage of tips is 45%. I might be applying soon.


----------



## Route9

I'm still new, done about 45 rides, 3 tips so far. (~7% of the rides)
All my tippers were males about 18-20 years old.

I had a car full of guys and one was gonna tip me, but the other stopped him and said "It's an Uber." 
So Uber has been very effective in telling the customer that tips are not required. 
They really should drop that from their website.


----------



## Route9

Maybe instead of allowing us tips, they could let us earn free Uber rides as parts of the new rewards program. 
I would use Uber to go to the bar if I got free rides.


----------



## uberyft

This might help, if you have the reader, but it might also get you in problems. @Uber ATL, you should get one of these stickers!
Saw it on an SUV over here in LA.


----------



## Ben Hughes

AnewBUberXDriver said:


> ha ha ha ha ha you guys are great - so true the cheap bastard / mansion comment from UberXTampa! Just got back from 3 long-ish trips for a Sunday night. But still no tips. I don't even expect them at all anymore. One kid I drove all the way to Porter Ranch from Santa Monica - about 36 miles one way. TWO rides later I'm driving a young man from SM back to West Hollywood when I get a call from the Uber Rider - how could that be - he's in my back seat and I've been talking with him. Well, it's not him! I answer and it's the mom of the kid I drove 2 rides earlier. How could she still call me on the Uber number? Anyway - that's another mystery for another day...but she's calling to inform me that her kid left his iPhone in the back seat and could I drive it back to where I'd picked him up from earlier and she'd come and pick it up the next day, etc. So since I'm DRIVING and can't take any info down I give her MY cell # and tell her to text me info and if I find the phone, I'll drop it off, etc. Later on back in SM in same hood I do find the phone and drop it off. Let's see if I get a little green thank you in the next few days.
> Otherwise I guess I'll have to figure out a "spiel" that may work - thanks for the hope CabbieGuy93


Yeah, I met someone who had been totally wasted the next day to give them their iPhone 5 and all I got was a thanks. I got a $5 tip once on a $7 ride but that is the only time I've gotten a tip. Done about 70 trips so far. Something has to be done about that. It's all Uber's faults.


----------



## big Dave

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> Every non-tipper just gets you closer to that generous pax who will hook you up. My favorite was on a $15.oo fare where we stopped by the convenience store so the guy could pick up some beer. He got a six pack for me & then handed me a tip when I dropped him off...


Love your username, seriously.


----------



## SDUberdriver

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> I have an internet connected iPad that I allow passengers to control my music library with (pre-spotify deal. Fortunately, I don't have an AUX jack, and I won't be allowing passengers to use their own libraries anytime soon).
> 
> Other than that, I just answer customers questions honestly about the compensation post car expenses and taxes, instead of lying, and I find that this generates a 9% tip frequency for me, which I think is a lot better than other drivers in my market (SF Bay area).
> 
> What sort of things do you do, and how do you feel that they impact your rating?


_People people , Uber was built to be a CASHLESS experience. Therefor ,you will not receive any tipage. _


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberyft said:


> This might help, if you have the reader, but it might also get you in problems. @Uber ATL, you should get one of these stickers!
> Saw it on an SUV over here in LA.
> View attachment 2617


You are a Contractor! ! You can carry out any primary business activity you wish - Uber is secondary


----------



## Sydney Uber

I get my 5yr old daughter to call up on speakerphone and ask if she's allowed to have milk on her cornflakes in the morning.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff

big Dave said:


> Love your username, seriously.


Thanks, I wonder if anyone else gets it...


----------



## sailorman

Sydney Uber said:


> I get my 5yr old daughter to call up on speakerphone and ask if she's allowed to have milk on her cornflakes in the morning.


Oooohhhh.. That's great. I can't afford any kids, but maybe I can borrow one for that.


----------



## Casandria

I've gotten a few tips, but never from the obviously wealthy pax. It's been the military guys or those in the service industry. I did post on my Facebook page about the tips not being included despite Uber's claims to educate those I know and have them spread the word. Honestly, I don't know how pax could really think that the tip is included. How logical is it to take a $5 ride 1-2 miles down the road and only pay $5 and the tip be included? I think they know and they are too cheap to care. It seems to be every man for himself these days.


----------



## Actionjax

Casandria said:


> I've gotten a few tips, but never from the obviously wealthy pax. It's been the military guys or those in the service industry. I did post on my Facebook page about the tips not being included despite Uber's claims to educate those I know and have them spread the word. Honestly, I don't know how pax could really think that the tip is included. How logical is it to take a $5 ride 1-2 miles down the road and only pay $5 and the tip be included? I think they know and they are too cheap to care. It seems to be every man for himself these days.


How about the reason is the PAX has been conditioned that it's a cashless system and Tip is not required. Sounds logical to me. That's why I take an uber...not because I don't want to tip...add it to the app or add it to my fare like Uber Taxi automatically adds it. But when I ride I want to get out of the car and that's it.

I think you are forgetting why people chose Uber. Thy were fed up with the bulky payment schemes in a Taxi.

You want Tip's talk to Uber to get it on the app or just don't drive for them. Don't you have Lyft in your area?

Do you deserve tips, definitely for the great service you provide. But Uber has made it on most of their services a European model. Tips part of the price. Even if it is not. It may not be a fair system but *****ing about it will never help.

And regardless I won't do it till it's part of the app...I don't for the most part give a shit. Just get me to my spot and get me out. I'm not going to be inconvenienced because you want more money for your job that you new there was no tip as part of the deal. Not my problem.

Make it part of the app or an automatic thing...you deserve the 15% for the work. No inconvenience for me and it helps the driver. But I'm not going to go break change so my driver can pad their pockets.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> But I'm not going to go break change so my driver can pad their pockets.


Pad their pockets? A buck or two, 10 seconds of your time to show a little human consideration and acknowledgement of a job well done, for less than minimum wage.

Tell us the truth, you have a congenital disease and both your arms are too short to reach your pockets!

Nah, lets stick to the truth you're a lousy cheap-ass UBER stooge!


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> Pad their pockets? A buck or two, 10 seconds of your time to show a little human consideration and acknowledgement of a job well done, for less than minimum wage.
> 
> Tell us the truth, you have a congenital disease and both your arms are too short to reach your pockets!
> 
> Nah, lets stick to the truth you're a lousy cheap-ass UBER stooge!


Yep that's it

I'm cheep. And I love taking money out of other peoples pockets. In fact I will stiff anyone out of tips when given the chance. It's like getting a 15% raise off someone else.

I highly recommend it in these economic times.

In fact it's even better when you complain to a restaurant about the food and they comp it and then not tip...now that's a great way to save.

Now what are you going to do about it you Troll...ya that's right nothing. Keep complaining...it's hilarious.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> Yep that's it
> 
> I'm cheep. And I love taking money out of other peoples pockets. In fact I will stiff anyone out of tips when given the chance. It's like getting a 15% raise off someone else.
> 
> I highly recommend it in these economic times.
> 
> In fact it's even better when you complain to a restaurant about the food and they comp it and then not tip...now that's a great way to save.
> 
> Now what are you going to do about it you Troll...ya that's right nothing. Keep complaining...it's hilarious.


I'm fine, i get paid well for the clients i serve in my Black/SUVs.

But having cut my teeth in cabs i know how tough it is to make a decent daily 
average.

Rideshare drivers are up against so many factors to make a fair wage as i pointed out in this post.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/deac...trips-on-my-third-day.4111/page-2#post-130819

Actionjax - you acknowledge that Rideshare drivers deserve tips for good service, then you get all happy and macho because you don't tip.

What sort of sick, uncharitable, exploitative UBER snake are you.?


----------



## BlkGeep

You didn't actually blow a rich guy at a mansion and get no tip right? That to me would be learning the hard way.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm fine, i get paid well for the clients i serve in my Black/SUVs.
> 
> But having cut my teeth in cabs i know how tough it is to make a decent daily
> average.
> 
> Rideshare drivers are up against so many factors to make a fair wage as i pointed out in this post.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deac...trips-on-my-third-day.4111/page-2#post-130819
> 
> Actionjax - you acknowledge that Rideshare drivers deserve tips for good service, then you get all happy and macho because you don't tip.
> 
> What sort of sick, uncharitable, exploitative UBER snake are you.?


For the most part..the kind that loves to get a rise out of people like you and can pull you out of your troll cave.

Tip's are included as part of the service. It's a cashless service. When I take a Taxi....they get a tip because it's in the app. With UberX sorry but it's not...and it's really not my problem. That's Uber's and the drivers. I'm a driver, it's mine too and I don't get tipped. I don't cry about it. If it was that big a deal I would quit and get a taxi license.

The game was set by Uber. It's not my problem and I'm not going to make it mine to deal with.

Now that said I actually have tipped an Uber drivers because we stopped and got out and he unloaded the bags from his trunk or provided a pretty decent ride. I slipped him a $5 because I had it with me. But if I had no cash on me like most times, well sorry that's why I took an Uber in the first place. Not making a special trip just to get cash for a trip. Or I could just do that and hail a cab.

Again I have no issues with tips and frankly I could care les what other people think on the subject. I haven't heard complains from anyone in the service industry yet on the issue and frankly it has served me well in many instances to get preferred treatment. But lets face it, the app does not provide it and until it does well you take your chances. I don't feel guilty in the slightest.

Get your head out of a drivers mentality exclusively and look at it from a rider point of view.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> For the most part..the kind that loves to get a rise out of people like you and can pull you out of your troll cave.
> 
> Tip's are included as part of the service. It's a cashless service. When I take a Taxi....they get a tip because it's in the app. With UberX sorry but it's not...and it's really not my problem. That's Uber's and the drivers. I'm a driver, it's mine too and I don't get tipped. I don't cry about it. If it was that big a deal I would quit and get a taxi license.
> 
> The game was set by Uber. It's not my problem and I'm not going to make it mine to deal with.
> 
> Now that said I actually have tipped an Uber drivers because we stopped and got out and he unloaded the bags from his trunk or provided a pretty decent ride. I slipped him a $5 because I had it with me. But if I had no cash on me like most times, well sorry that's why I took an Uber in the first place. Not making a special trip just to get cash for a trip. Or I could just do that and hail a cab.
> 
> Again I have no issues with tips and frankly I could care les what other people think on the subject. I haven't heard complains from anyone in the service industry yet on the issue and frankly it has served me well in many instances to get preferred treatment. But lets face it, the app does not provide it and until it does well you take your chances. I don't feel guilty in the slightest.
> 
> Get your head out of a drivers mentality exclusively and look at it from a rider point of view.


I ride in X and Black cars, only one driver didn't get a tip or a a good rating - some aren't cut out for the gig

The rest got the minimum of a cup of coffee and cake, right up to a full meal. There are drivers out there who operate on the thinnest margins, crazy thing is many are in the nicest cars and try the hardest.

If booking a X or Black car, I am going to walk out my door EVERY time with some fivers ready to give to a driver. For drivers who havent had their spirit smashed by UBER's uncaring attitude to drivers, a tip makes more than a material difference to them as well.

But for you ActionJackoff, its all about you and the cop out the app gives you to leave any semblance of human consideration at the door. Go on! Keep doing what your lazy, selfish character justifies as being in tune with an app - an app and company that has become your spiritual and ethical guide.


----------



## cybertec69

AnewBUberXDriver said:


> I started UBER driving on Halloween and have been out driving about 12 times since then, mainly after 5pm TH through Sun days. I've driven at LEAST 100 rides and not ONE tip. Doesn't matter if there is 1, 2, 3 or 4 people in the car. Singles, couples, groups, you name it. Great convos, they drink the water, eat the chocolates, love my driving, compliments galore...NO TIPS. It's just uncivilized.


What is wrong with you, why do you feed the clients , does your car say 7 eleven on it. What is wrong with you people. You are a taxi not a catering service.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> I ride in X and Black cars, only one driver didn't get a tip or a a good rating - some aren't cut out for the gig
> 
> The rest got the minimum of a cup of coffee and cake, right up to a full meal. There are drivers out there who operate on the thinnest margins, crazy thing is many are in the nicest cars and try the hardest.
> 
> If booking a X or Black car, I am going to walk out my door EVERY time with some fivers ready to give to a driver. For drivers who havent had their spirit smashed by UBER's uncaring attitude to drivers, a tip makes more than a material difference to them as well.
> 
> But for you ActionJackoff, its all about you and the cop out the app gives you to leave any semblance of human consideration at the door. Go on! Keep doing what your lazy, selfish character justifies as being in tune with an app - an app and company that has become your spiritual and ethical guide.


And you keep being that awesome person to the world. I'm sure it's keeping you whole at night. Till then for those who want tips, stop driving for UberX till the tip system is fixed. Because the 1% of riders like Sydney over there will help you make an extra $5 per month. The rest won't till the system allows for it.

Let me guess, you should be tipped during a 4X or 5X surge? Sounds like everyone wants tips but fixed rates on Uber wouldn't be ok at the current level. Sounds like you are confused on what's important there sport.

So you may as well get over it and go work in an industry as a real driver where Tips are considered part of your Job. Because Uber made the rest of the world think it's obsolete. Like your Taxi license and all those frills that go with it.


----------



## Casandria

I can't stop because I can't afford to stop, but I can vent about the lack of a tip button or comment on the the fact that the more money someone has the less they tend to tip (this is across the board, I've seen it at restaurants, bars, everywhere). Your comments only served to prove my point, they know it's not included and are too cheap to care.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Casandria said:


> I can't stop because I can't afford to stop, but I can vent about the lack of a tip button or comment on the the fact that the more money someone has the less they tend to tip (this is across the board, I've seen it at restaurants, bars, everywhere). Your comments only served to prove my point, they know it's not included and are too cheap to care.


Hi Casandria,

Some of The insidious characteristics that UBER cultivates & promotes are:

"We're a technology company so employee, consumer protections and transport laws dont count - we've designed certain protections in the APP, its our domain, our law if you don't like it leave"

Our App provides a firewall between drivers and riders. Its very important for Uber to distance the driver from being the stakeholder who delivers the service. The simple statement "no need to tip - Cashless" cultivates the inconsiderate attitude some Riders like Actionjackoff that no human interaction required.

This culture is further promoted by the App's destination input by riders, riders ability to hijack your stereo through Spotify, and the demographic that Uber markets to that can barely raise a grunt in conversatìon. These are secondary outcomes that will be neatly accommodated when Google's big payday comes along and driverless cars are here.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Casandria,
> 
> Some of The insidious characteristics that UBER cultivates & promotes are:
> 
> "We're a technology company so employee, consumer protections and transport laws dont count - we've designed certain protections in the APP, its our domain, our law if you don't like it leave"
> 
> Our App provides a firewall between drivers and riders. Its very important for Uber to distance the driver from being the stakeholder who delivers the service. The simple statement "no need to tip - Cashless" cultivates the inconsiderate attitude some Riders like Actionjackoff that no human interaction required.
> 
> This culture is further promoted by the App's destination input by riders, riders ability to hijack your stereo through Spotify, and the demographic that Uber markets to that can barely raise a grunt in conversatìon. These are secondary outcomes that will be neatly accommodated when Google's big payday comes along and driverless cars are here.


I love human interaction...as you can see I'm a people person 
But my feelings on the issue won't change.

Should Tip's be part of the service....absolutely. It's available for Cabs and if I decide to hail one I know what I'm getting into and the Tip is part of a good safe ride.

As for UberX if I use the service and I left work or my house without the cash in pocket, well that sucks that Uber didn't have a way I can Tip my driver. And frankly if I'm in a rush I'm not hunting for a bank machine that only gives $20's then try to go somewhere to break change so my driver gets a $5. They got the call they got 80% of what the fare was worth and frankly like I said, it's not my problem.

Now last time I took an Uber I took a $7 ride to pick up my car. Driver was 1 min away on the app and showed around the corner. Took 6 min for him to get to me. When asked if there was an issue he said no I was around the corner on a phone call. Figured he would get to me when he can. As I stood there in -30 deg C weather to meet him.

Long story short all I had for cash was about $2.50 that I offered for a tip as it was a nice clean car, he was pleasant and got me there safe. What did he say? "That's it?". I dropped it on his seat and 1 starred his ass. So you see if it was on the app I could have given him a $5 and not worried about feeling obligated or offending someone.

So right now it's simple.....no tip button everyone can go **** them selves because of one rotten apple. As far as the two of you who feel people should have cash at all times to Tip the driver...dream on.

Don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> I love human interaction...as you can see I'm a people person
> But my feelings on the issue won't change.
> 
> Should Tip's be part of the service....absolutely. It's available for Cabs and if I decide to hail one I know what I'm getting into and the Tip is part of a good safe ride.
> 
> As for UberX if I use the service and I left work or my house without the cash in pocket, well that sucks that Uber didn't have a way I can Tip my driver. And frankly if I'm in a rush I'm not hunting for a bank machine that only gives $20's then try to go somewhere to break change so my driver gets a $5. They got the call they got 80% of what the fare was worth and frankly like I said, it's not my problem.
> 
> Now last time I took an Uber I took a $7 ride to pick up my car. Driver was 1 min away on the app and showed around the corner. Took 6 min for him to get to me. When asked if there was an issue he said no I was around the corner on a phone call. Figured he would get to me when he can. As I stood there in -30 deg C weather to meet him.
> 
> Long story short all I had for cash was about $2.50 that I offered for a tip as it was a nice clean car, he was pleasant and got me there safe. What did he say? "That's it?". I dropped it on his seat and 1 starred his ass. So you see if it was on the app I could have given him a $5 and not worried about feeling obligated or offending someone.
> 
> So right now it's simple.....no tip button everyone can go **** them selves because of one rotten apple. As far as the two of you who feel people should have cash at all times to Tip the driver...dream on.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game.


You go to great lengths proving to the world you are mean as cat shit.

That episode with one driver setting your tipping policy for all following drivers is another cop out. Its so convenient for you to treat all others badly. So someone didnt treat you the way you think you should be treated - and you still tipped him!

You should sit quietly in a shoe rack and talk with objects that have a similar IQ as you, you may learn something. I must apologise to any shoes out there that take offence at being compared to you in any way..


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> You go to great lengths proving to the world you are mean as cat shit.
> 
> That episode with one driver setting your tipping policy for all following drivers is another cop out. Its so convenient for you to treat all others badly. So someone didnt treat you the way you think you should be treated - and you still tipped him!
> 
> You should sit quietly in a shoe rack and talk with objects that have a similar IQ as you, you may learn something. I must apologise to any shoes out there that take offence at being compared to you in any way..


That's ok...know the IQ of a troll. It's well know. You go back in your cave and hide till something offends your sensitive nature.


----------



## CowboyMC

I put up a sign for the front passenger and one for the rear passenger that states the tipping policy and about the clients being rated. I also educate the client if they are new or have a bad rating. Once I tell them, I have had a *90% success rate on getting a tip*. I also use Square to accept credit card tips.


----------



## Actionjax

CowboyMC said:


> I put up a sign for the front passenger and one for the rear passenger that states the tipping policy and about the clients being rated. I also educate the client if they are new or have a bad rating. Once I tell them, I have had a *90% success rate on getting a tip*. I also use Square to accept credit card tips.


Now that's a smart ides. Would be perfect to keep it cashless.


----------



## Casandria

I personally plan ahead. If I know I'm going to be doing something that will would normally involve a cash tip, I make sure I have the cash ahead of time. It's not rocket science. I realize that some people don't realize they are going to need Uber ahead of time (drank too much, car broke down, etc) and I'm not expecting a tip from everyone, but it's definitely more common with a standard Taxi than it is Uber and that's largely due to Uber's promotions and pax ignorance, but again, once you've ridden once and seen how little you're charged, if you truly believe that the tip is included, then you're up there with the shoes.


----------



## Grant Phillips

Have a picture of the kids that you dont have in a very visible spot in your car.

Let them think you are a family man and poor.

Find a way for them to bring the subject up.


----------



## Grant Phillips

CowboyMC said:


> I put up a sign for the front passenger and one for the rear passenger that states the tipping policy and about the clients being rated. I also educate the client if they are new or have a bad rating. Once I tell them, I have had a *90% success rate on getting a tip*. I also use Square to accept credit card tips.


Can you please show us the signs that you use?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

tell them, honestly, why you are driving. 

I told them (*truthfully) that I had stopped working for 6 six years to take care of my autistic son
and I was driving because I could finally start working

tipped both times

I really should share, more.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Most of my passengers start asking about Uber. I slyly work it into the conversation. Not everyone then tips but some do because they feel bad.


----------



## HDriver

I am searching for a way to obtain more tips from customers. When I find it I will post my results on this forum.


----------



## wk1102

Sydney Uber said:


> I get my 5yr old daughter to call up on speakerphone and ask if she's allowed to have milk on her cornflakes in the morning.


Love it! "Daddy did you make enough for us to milk in our cereal tomorrow?"

I'm picturing my 5 year old daughter saying this...


----------



## wk1102

sailorman said:


> Oooohhhh.. That's great. I can't afford any kids, but maybe I can borrow one for that.


Ill rent you you my 5year old bit you have to take the teenager for equal time


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AnewBUberXDriver said:


> I started UBER driving on Halloween and have been out driving about 12 times since then, mainly after 5pm TH through Sun days. I've driven at LEAST 100 rides and not ONE tip. Doesn't matter if there is 1, 2, 3 or 4 people in the car. Singles, couples, groups, you name it. Great convos, they drink the water, eat the chocolates, love my driving, compliments galore...NO TIPS. It's just uncivilized.


Chocolates? Are you f****** kidding?


----------



## wk1102

HDriver said:


> I am searching for a way to obtain more tips from customers. When I find it I will post my results on this forum.


What I've started doing, when asked about Uber or if I can steer the conversation that way, is simply say that when I make enough in tips to cover my fuel costs or something like that. If the ask about the pay I tell them Ill make about 60% of what they pay (assuming it's a short ride) and I have to pay my insurance, inspections and regular car maintenance out of that. Now I may mislead them into thinking I pay out more than I do but... the key is, at least for me, to make it seem natural and that most people tip. It's worked well for me so far and my ratings have not suffered at all. You can't do it to everyone but if you read people well you'll know who.

Don't make it seem like you're demanding or expecting a tip, and make sure it's just part of the conversation.


----------



## Uber 1

I'd like to try to experiment with subliminal persuasion again.

Back in college, I used to sell stuff (pretty much everything) out of the dorm room and I used to run tape recorded music with "buy more" mixed in....in the background...people used to buy lots from me!...Of course maybe they would have bought from me anyways but in either event they did buy!

I'm not sure how to mix in to live radio (or maybe I'll just have to burn a CD with the subliminal message about 5 star ratings and a big tip blended in and play it when pax are around (of course hearing the same music over and over again could get boring after awhile)).

Actually THAT is not such a bad idea.....I'll have to see if I can find my old mixing equipment and test it out....

Andy


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Actionjax said:


> I love human interaction...as you can see I'm a people person
> But my feelings on the issue won't change.
> 
> Should Tip's be part of the service....absolutely. It's available for Cabs and if I decide to hail one I know what I'm getting into and the Tip is part of a good safe ride.
> 
> As for UberX if I use the service and I left work or my house without the cash in pocket, well that sucks that Uber didn't have a way I can Tip my driver. And frankly if I'm in a rush I'm not hunting for a bank machine that only gives $20's then try to go somewhere to break change so my driver gets a $5. They got the call they got 80% of what the fare was worth and frankly like I said, it's not my problem.
> 
> Now last time I took an Uber I took a $7 ride to pick up my car. Driver was 1 min away on the app and showed around the corner. Took 6 min for him to get to me. When asked if there was an issue he said no I was around the corner on a phone call. Figured he would get to me when he can. As I stood there in -30 deg C weather to meet him.
> 
> Long story short all I had for cash was about $2.50 that I offered for a tip as it was a nice clean car, he was pleasant and got me there safe. What did he say? "That's it?". I dropped it on his seat and 1 starred his ass. So you see if it was on the app I could have given him a $5 and not worried about feeling obligated or offending someone.
> 
> So right now it's simple.....no tip button everyone can go **** them selves because of one rotten apple. As far as the two of you who feel people should have cash at all times to Tip the driver...dream on.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game.


Well I have a square reader. So if you see my sticker announcing that would you tip?


----------



## Uber 1

HDriver said:


> I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*
> 
> Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
> I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.
> 
> But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site. *


I like the idea, but my dash cam would be blocked by the hanging sign (I have one mounted under the rear view mirror aiming back).

Signs are tried and true but some mentioned here it may cause riders to rate lower....I am not super concerned about ratings tho since mine is good.....I just want more $$ ;-)

Thanks for the link tho ! (I think it is a shame to have to hide links and sneak them in...We NEED to know about things that CAN help US REGARDLESS of who or what it is).

Andy


----------



## HDriver

Grant Phillips said:


> View attachment 25900
> 
> 
> Have a picture of the kids that you dont have in a very visible spot in your car.
> 
> Let them think you are a family man and poor.
> 
> Find a way for them to bring the subject up.


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.*


----------



## HDriver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I have a square reader. So if you see my sticker announcing that would you tip?


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.*


----------



## HDriver

Uber 1 said:


> I'd like to try to experiment with subliminal persuasion again.
> 
> Back in college, I used to sell stuff (pretty much everything) out of the dorm room and I used to run tape recorded music with "buy more" mixed in....in the background...people used to buy lots from me!...Of course maybe they would have bought from me anyways but in either event they did buy!
> 
> I'm not sure how to mix in to live radio (or maybe I'll just have to burn a CD with the subliminal message about 5 star ratings and a big tip blended in and play it when pax are around (of course hearing the same music over and over again could get boring after awhile)).
> 
> Actually THAT is not such a bad idea.....I'll have to see if I can find my old mixing equipment and test it out....
> 
> Andy


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.*


----------



## HDriver

Uber 1 said:


> I'd like to try to experiment with subliminal persuasion again.
> 
> Back in college, I used to sell stuff (pretty much everything) out of the dorm room and I used to run tape recorded music with "buy more" mixed in....in the background...people used to buy lots from me!...Of course maybe they would have bought from me anyways but in either event they did buy!
> 
> I'm not sure how to mix in to live radio (or maybe I'll just have to burn a CD with the subliminal message about 5 star ratings and a big tip blended in and play it when pax are around (of course hearing the same music over and over again could get boring after awhile)).
> 
> Actually THAT is not such a bad idea.....I'll have to see if I can find my old mixing equipment and test it out....
> 
> Andy


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.*


----------



## HDriver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I have a square reader. So if you see my sticker announcing that would you tip?


----------



## HDriver

wk1102 said:


> What I've started doing, when asked about Uber or if I can steer the conversation that way, is simply say that when I make enough in tips to cover my fuel costs or something like that. If the ask about the pay I tell them Ill make about 60% of what they pay (assuming it's a short ride) and I have to pay my insurance, inspections and regular car maintenance out of that. Now I may mislead them into thinking I pay out more than I do but... the key is, at least for me, to make it seem natural and that most people tip. It's worked well for me so far and my ratings have not suffered at all. You can't do it to everyone but if you read people well you'll know who.
> 
> Don't make it seem like you're demanding or expecting a tip, and make sure it's just part of the conversation.


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.*


----------



## HDriver

wk1102 said:


> Love it! "Daddy did you make enough for us to milk in our cereal tomorrow?"
> 
> I'm picturing my 5 year old daughter saying this...


I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*

Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site.


Grant Phillips said:



Can you please show us the signs that you use?

Click to expand...

I am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips? 

Well I have found a solution that worksvery, very well. Visit the following page:T I P T O U T E R
I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.

But visit the site. It is something thatWILL WORK! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously.I urge drivers to visit this site. And my rating has not been affected! 
*


----------



## rrober4

HDriver said:


> I* am replying to the question how can we encourage riders to give us more tips.*
> 
> Well I have found a solution that works *very, very well.* Visit the following page: *T I P T O U T E R*
> I did not include the prefix to the site or the com that follows due to links not being allowed on these message boards.
> 
> But visit the site. It is something that *WILL WORK*! By displaying this item in my car, the percentage of drivers tipping me now is approximately 25 to 30% , up from the 4% I was experiencing previously. *I urge drivers to visit this site. *


No need to buy it, you can just print it and glue it to some plastic or something, use those $12 bucks for beer to celebrate saving money


----------



## Tulsa Tom

It seems that my rating goes down whenever I bring up tips. I have been turned in to Uber by a PAX for stating that tips are not included in the fare and are appreciated by the driver.


----------



## Abraxas79

ivan jurgenhoff said:


> Every non-tipper just gets you closer to that generous pax who will hook you up. My favorite was on a $15.oo fare where we stopped by the convenience store so the guy could pick up some beer. He got a six pack for me & then handed me a tip when I dropped him off...


Indeed drunk patrol will get you cans of beer and weed. I accept everything.


----------



## Abraxas79

I play music with subliminal messages telling PAX to tip their driver !


----------

